# redfish question



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

For our 5 year anniversary my wife and I are going fishing in the morning. we are trying for reds I've been reasearching for what type of places they might be at this time of the year and got some good info.

I guess my question is what time of the day do you think we would have the best luck ? first light or should we sleep in and get out there once the sun has warmed everything up a bit? 

I'm lucky to have a wife that enjoys fishing and would like to keep 
her hooked so if you don't mind sharing, post some tips or send me a pm
Thanks


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

Just remenber tidal movement is important also. Incomming tide is always good, and yes you are lucky to have a wife that likes to fish.


----------



## tmv1976 (Nov 19, 2011)

Came across this site in a thread and it has been helpful.

http://www.tides4fishing.com/us/florida-west-coast/warrington-2-miles-south-of


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks tmv ill check it out


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

Are you in a boat?? We have been catching them in big schools from late morning to mid afternoon. This time of year there is no need to be out there at the crack of dawn.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I have a boat but wife wants to go in the yaks ..


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Capt. Massey when my family comes to visit next year Ill need to book a charter with yall. dont know if they want the bay or offshore but when it gets closer ill contact you..


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

If you're fishing a river or delta, fish redfish like you would bass, structure and the bank will hold them in the high sun hours, and the deeper drop offs will hold those and specs when the water cools down for the day.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks slayer that's the kind of info I was looking for


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

oxbeast1210 said:


> Capt. Massey when my family comes to visit next year Ill need to book a charter with yall. dont know if they want the bay or offshore but when it gets closer ill contact you..


Sounds good! Looking foward to hearing from you.


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

Although I have had mixed results using the solunar table, Heres a link to it to use as you see fit. Wheather it is accurate is a whole nother arguement. http://www.tides4fishing.com/us/florida-west-coast


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks for the tips everyone .
we caught alot of speck and a red


----------

